# Contour Link



## Rainbow (Mar 21, 2010)

Can I ask all the Medtronic pumpers if they use the Contour link monitor to transfer directly to the pump or have they stuck with their own meter and transfer readings manually? Thanks


----------



## bev (Mar 21, 2010)

We dont because that was what the fault was with the new veos that have been replaced. Now Alex prefers his nano - the contour seems really bulky!So we just manually enter bg.Bev


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm trying it out at the moment. I kinda alternate between it and my one touch vita. Its easy enough and kinda cool that it sends the readings to the pump but I hate the lancet. I like the multiclix lanet so I use that. I also hate the contours case because its all wrong!

I think I prefer my one touch but then the contour uses less blood so meh. I'm torn...


----------



## Gasman1975 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use the COntour Link as well as the Contour and the Contour USB as I have a blood meter at home, at work and in both mine and my partners car. I did have 2 Contour Links until 1 got stolen before Christmas.

I like the Contour Link and its ability to link with the Paradigm, especially as I have a tendancy to do a test in the middle of a lesson but forget to enter it into the pump. This means that when I upload the pump results to Carelink ready for clinic I find I am readings missing yet I know I am doing all of the tests!

It may just be a man thing and multi-tasking lol but I do think its useful. That said I agree that its not the greatest for size and the finger pricker is poor. I too use the multiclix as I find it much better. 

Andy


----------



## Mand (Mar 21, 2010)

We chose to stay with our current monitor which is the optium exceed.


----------



## Cate (Mar 21, 2010)

I use the Contour Link all the time - I switched from the One Touch Ultra as soon as I got my new pump (my old pump didn't even have the Bolus Wizard available and you couldn't enter BGs into it at all ).

I really like it, as it saves me a job - I'm a lazy moo at heart lol.  And, how cool is it having it bluetooth the result to your pump?  Did I mention I'm a geek, too?


----------

